# Went to the range saw very bad gun safety



## Robertkernahan729 (Sep 17, 2009)

I went to the range today and the people there are very unsafe they all wave the guns around with out paying any attention to who they are pointing at I decided to shoot to get my concealed permit and got the hell out of there


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Where was the rangemaster?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Robertkernahan729 said:


> I went to the range today and the people there are very unsafe they all wave the guns around with out paying any attention to who they are pointing at* I decided to shoot to get my concealed permit and got the hell out of ther*e


Smart play. Get out of Dodge, never go back, and find another range that puts an emphasis on safety.


----------



## Robertkernahan729 (Sep 17, 2009)

*no range master public range*

no rangemaster it was a public range in the ocala national forest so never go there unless u are lookin to accidentally get shot


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

For the highest level of safety and satisfaction, find a local NRA sponsored range/gun club to join.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

I have never been to the range in the ocala national forest, but I have been to the public range in Lake City a few times. I hear they are about the same, just that the Lake City rifle range goes out to 200 instead of 100. 
From looking around the range you would think people are trying to shoot the concrete barriers that separate the two pistol and one rifle range areas. Sometimes if your lucky, a person will come out and change out the woden target stands or there will be relatively fresh ones available. I hear they have to do it once a week because so many people have bad aim and they just get shot up after awhile, who knows. But the first time I was trying out my new PVC/wooden target stand, one of the range personell that was visiting came up to me and told me to use a premade stand he was dropping off as mine was too short and would cause bullets to skip off the ground and over the backstop. So sure enough on my next visit someone made the same mistake, and when I was changing my target on the rifle range out at the 200 line I could hear the bullets whizzing over the backstop of the pistol area next to me. I had never been that close to a speeding bullet away from the firing line before and it was certainley a weird experience for me. All I could think about was the line from the movie black hawk down, "A hiss means its close..." After that I went over to the gentleman on the pistol range who was shooting his AK-47 at a campaign sign target stand only 10 yards away, and informed him why the target stands that are provided are as tall as they are. He apologized, but it kind of makes you wonder.
Not sure if this next one is a tall tale or not, but it is one of those friend of a friend stories so who knows. But apparently a gentleman was changing his target at the 200 yard line when a new group of shooters arrived at the rifle range. Despite having all his gear and gun still laid out at the firing line, these new shooters set up another campaign sign target at the 25 yard line and started shooting, WITH THE GUY STILL CHANGING HIS TARGET AT THE 200 LINE! Incredible... (BTW, according to the afore mentioned range worker, the regular targets need to be at least 50 yards away on the rifle range not to skip bullets over the backstop.)
And apparently in Polk County someone was not exercising their better judgement and safe gun handling practices when they went to lay their pistol down on the bench but had it turned to the side, with their off hand over the muzzle. Sure enough, the gun went off and the round went through his hand, his wife's arm, and into an innocent's shoulder and out his neck. Last I heard everyone was stable and would make a full recovery. But man, it makes one wonder if being the "jerk" and saying something is worth it or not. Some people I have met won't, but I don't see the point in taking the risk.

And I agree that the best solution is to find a NRA sponsored range/gun clubs that can provide a safe enviornment.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

chathcock said:


> And apparently in Polk County someone was not exercising their better judgement and safe gun handling practices when they went to lay their pistol down on the bench but had it turned to the side, with their off hand over the muzzle. Sure enough, the gun went off and the round went through his hand, his wife's arm, and into an innocent's shoulder and out his neck. Last I heard everyone was stable and would make a full recovery. But man, it makes one wonder if being the "jerk" and saying something is worth it or not. Some people I have met won't, but I don't see the point in taking the risk.
> 
> And I agree that the best solution is to find a NRA sponsored range/gun clubs that can provide a safe enviornment.


Yup heard about this as well. I'm in Brevard county and shoot down in Sebastian/Fellsmere outdoor range. its a good range I like it. I live 3 blocks from the Port Malabar Gun Range though and MIGHT join it but $$$$ is tight.

I heard about this story Saturday night.....and My Dad and I were taking my wife and my sister out to teach them to shoot their very first guns the very next day!!!!!!! Yea needless to say my wife was already a little worried before arriving.


----------

